# Arizona Open 2011 (IS NOW WCA OFFICIAL!)



## AustinReed (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello! 
Arizona Open 2011 will take place on June 04 2011 at Brown Mackie College in Phoenix. This competition was not going to be WCA official, but because of Ryan's awesome efforts, it is now! Registration and info below:
http://arizonaspeedcubing.com/arizona-open-2011/

If any questions, feel free to contact Ryan on the website.

-Thanks!


----------



## NathanG (Apr 24, 2011)

How many are signed up so far?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 24, 2011)

NathanG said:


> How many are signed up so far?


 
http://arizonaspeedcubing.com/arizona-open-2011-competitors/

Hope you have an official comp soon in the future :tu


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah. We need all the people we can get.


----------



## liljthedude (May 8, 2011)

I would go but I have to take the SAT that same day. =(


----------



## AustinReed (May 8, 2011)

That stinks :/ Oh well.


----------



## liljthedude (May 8, 2011)

Haha yeah, that's life.


----------



## ryan1127 (May 8, 2011)

*The comp is now official*

As of about a day ago, the comp will be WCA sanctioned. Jeremy Fleischman will be the delegate. We are really excited and hope everyone can come.


----------



## uberCuber (May 8, 2011)

OMG ITS OFFICIAL I AM COMING FOR SURE

will prob pre-register later today


----------



## liljthedude (May 8, 2011)

We should have another competition in Phoenix in July. =)


----------



## ryan1127 (May 8, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> OMG ITS OFFICIAL I AM COMING FOR SURE
> 
> will prob pre-register later today


 
Awesome! Justmake sure to look over it again. We had to make a couple changes


----------



## uberCuber (May 8, 2011)

Well, it says that there is 5x5, so as long as that stays true, I'm happy 

btw, I am the Justin Thomas that sent a request to the Arizona Speedcubing facebook group


----------



## Adrian (May 8, 2011)

I would go, but I doubt I can convince my mom to drive me there from Tucson.


----------



## joey (May 8, 2011)

I just changed the title and moved this to the official WCA comps forum, congrats guys!


----------



## AustinReed (May 9, 2011)

OMFG RYAN YOU ARE SO AWESOME AND AMAZING.


> We should have another competition in Phoenix in July. =)


Yeah, we should call it "Hell Open".


----------



## uberCuber (May 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> OMFG RYAN YOU ARE SO AWESOME AND AMAZING.
> 
> Yeah, we should call it "Hell Open".


 
<3
that goes to both parts of your post

btw youre about to get a facebook friend request from me :3
try not to be too scared by my Fat Booth profile pic :3


----------



## AustinReed (May 9, 2011)

LOL as soon as I read it, my phone buzzed phone your request. 
I'm going to bring all my cubes, and be willing to trade any. I'll also be able to bring extra honey! <3


----------



## Tall5001 (May 9, 2011)

OMG you guys are amazing I am totally coming so is bobo11420 and Thrawst!!! TEAM NEW MEXICO FTW!!!!! but yeah and one in july would be amazing too!!! im soo looking forward to it!


----------



## liljthedude (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like it's going to be awesome! I might just not take my SAT and go there! Ah!


----------



## AustinReed (May 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> OMG you guys are amazing I am totally coming so is bobo11420 and Thrawst!!! TEAM NEW MEXICO FTW!!!!! but yeah and one in july would be amazing too!!! im soo looking forward to it!


 
Dude! Awesome! Can't wait to see you all there! 



> Sounds like it's going to be awesome! I might just not take my SAT and go there! Ah!


I would take your SAT


----------



## Tall5001 (May 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Dude! Awesome! Can't wait to see you there!


haha me too!!



AustinReed said:


> I would take your SAT


Well depends is he a senior or a freshman if he isnt anything more then a junior then haha dont take it!


----------



## liljthedude (May 9, 2011)

Junior. Senior next year...


----------



## Tall5001 (May 9, 2011)

liljthedude said:


> Junior. Senior next year...


 
eh i didnt take it my junior year im taking it my senior or this summer idk so i wouldnt unless you think you will do bad on it then take it so u have a second chance!


----------



## ryan1127 (May 9, 2011)

Adrian said:


> I would go, but I doubt I can convince my mom to drive me there from Tucson.


 
I know some other Tucson kids are coming. Carpool? 



Tall5001 said:


> OMG you guys are amazing I am totally coming so is bobo11420 and Thrawst!!! TEAM NEW MEXICO FTW!!!!! but yeah and one in july would be amazing too!!! im soo looking forward to it!



Really?! Thats awesome! Try and preregister so we can plan accordingly


----------



## Tall5001 (May 9, 2011)

I already did when i heard about it lol. Bobo and Thrawst will soon!


----------



## ryan1127 (May 9, 2011)

Awesome. I'm really pumped you guys are coming!


----------



## Tall5001 (May 9, 2011)

haha so am I!


----------



## AustinReed (May 10, 2011)

That would be amazing if Thrawst comes. I've always wanted to meet him.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 10, 2011)

If you guys do another competition in july you should totally let me know i would so go to that!


----------



## izovire (May 10, 2011)

I will try and plan to compete at this event... I might be able to bring 2 others along. 

Also, I will have some new 3x3's for the event. I want to sponsor prizes and also sell some new products.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 10, 2011)

izovire said:


> I will try and plan to compete at this event... I might be able to bring 2 others along.
> 
> Also, I will have some new 3x3's for the event. I want to sponsor prizes and also sell some new products.


 
does that mean taylor? and that would be awesome to see you again!


----------



## izovire (May 10, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> does that mean taylor? and that would be awesome to see you again!


 
Yeah, Taylor owes me back for the time I had my car towed, so he can help pay for Gas. He's cool though. 

The other person I will bring is my cousin. I taught him how to solve the cube, he lives in Phoenix.


----------



## izovire (May 10, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> does that mean taylor? and that would be awesome to see you again!


 
Yeah, Taylor owes me back for the time I had my car towed, so he can help pay for Gas. He's cool though. 

The other person I will bring is my cousin. I taught him how to solve the cube, he lives in Phoenix.


----------



## liljthedude (May 16, 2011)

So I registered. The plan is to speed down there right after my SAT is finished. Should arrive around a little bit before 2. Hopefully I can do the 2 events I would miss according to the schedule. Gonna bring some cubing friends with me. This is going to be awesome!


----------



## Me (May 16, 2011)

practicing hardcore for this. Can't wait.


----------



## AustinReed (May 20, 2011)

liljthedude said:


> So I registered. The plan is to speed down there right after my SAT is finished. Should arrive around a little bit before 2. Hopefully I can do the 2 events I would miss according to the schedule. Gonna bring some cubing friends with me. This is going to be awesome!


Awesome! Can't wait to see you there!



Me said:


> practicing hardcore for this. Can't wait.


Can't wait to see the person I learned from 


Just a heads up, there is now a psych sheet on the preregistration list.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 20, 2011)

Haha my numbers on the psych sheet are soooooo off from what i really average lol its actually funny!


----------



## liljthedude (May 24, 2011)

How do I get on the pysch sheet?


----------



## TheMachanga (May 24, 2011)

liljthedude said:


> How do I get on the pysch sheet?


 
You have to have gone to a previous competition, where your times are recorded. It gets the info from your WCA profile.


----------



## liljthedude (May 25, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> You have to have gone to a previous competition, where your times are recorded. It gets the info from your WCA profile.


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## mrcubeiskool (May 26, 2011)

Tucson area folks:
I'm planning a meetup in Tucson sometime next week with 1 or 2 friends to practice before the comp. Would love to have others join us. Let me know if you are interested & we'll see if we can find a time/place that works for everyone. 

Also, my mom is driving me up for the competition on June 4. Let me know if you need a ride. We're going up early to help out.

Q


----------



## uberCuber (May 26, 2011)

mrcubeiskool said:


> Tucson area folks:
> I'm planning a meetup in Tucson sometime next week with 1 or 2 friends to practice before the comp. Would love to have others join us. Let me know if you are interested & we'll see if we can find a time/place that works for everyone.


 
I shouldn't have anything important planned for next monday-friday lol, so whatever works


----------



## mrcubeiskool (May 27, 2011)

Tucson meetup:

Tuesday, May 31 2 - 4 pm
Peter Piper Pizza, 4120 N. Oracle Rd. (near Limberlost)

Hope ya'll can come!


----------



## Tall5001 (May 27, 2011)

Hey guy myself and Thrawst... yes the one from youtube Tristian need a place to stay for this competition. We will be getting in sometime friday and would like to stay that night and the night of the competition then we leave sunday. If anyone has room or whatever that would be awesome hotels just cost so much we would like to leave that as our last resort.

Thanks,
Slater


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

AZ open less than a week away! Any questions/concerns? Ask them now before it's too late!


----------



## liljthedude (May 31, 2011)

Will I be able to make up the events I'm going to miss by showing up around 2PM?


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

Probably. Make sure to talk to J-Fly then.


----------



## jfly (May 31, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Probably. Make sure to talk to J-Fly then.


 
I'm just the delegate. That's up to the organizers (Chris and Ryan).


----------



## AustinReed (May 31, 2011)

I thought you were in charge of that. Guess not.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Im so excited for this! i hope to see everyone soon!


----------



## Me (Jun 3, 2011)

I have done 150 3x3 solves today, 50 were OH. I am still not ready.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 3, 2011)

I have done a little over 1000 3x3 solves in the last nine days, and 60 5x5 solves in the last two days (gonna do more right now).

Tomorrow I will do some more 3x3 and 5x5, along with 4x4 for the first time in weeks. Then I can practice 2x2 a bunch while my dad's driving me up there from Tucson. I've got this. :3


----------



## Me (Jun 3, 2011)

ug, your times are intimidating me to the point of wanting to throw up my hands and scratch events. Have you ever competed so I can psych myself out more?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 3, 2011)

nope, I've never competed before. making me kinda nervous to be honest. and in case you care about 4x4, I'm not that good at it anymore


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Guys dont worry about it. Really it ends out being just like cubing with friend and when you realize you dont need to be stressed then everything is fun dont go super practicing! its not worth it just have fun!


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 3, 2011)

^That's what they want you to think. 

Make sure you bring jackets, guys. High on Saturday is 103. High on Sunday is 107.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 4, 2011)

OMG It's tomorrow. I really need to practice pyraminx right now.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Make sure you bring jackets, guys. High on Saturday is 103. High on Sunday is 107.


 
K, I'll try to dig out the winter coat that I'm sure I have.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't believe it tomorrow either!


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

liljthedude said:


> Can't believe it tomorrow either!


 
ya, and I STILL haven't touched a 4x4 in a month


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 4, 2011)

I should probably be asleep right now...


----------



## Me (Jun 4, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Guys dont worry about it. Really it ends out being just like cubing with friend and when you realize you dont need to be stressed then everything is fun dont go super practicing! its not worth it just have fun!



Complete opposite, worry about it as much as humanly possible, remember you're setting the bar for next year's Arizona Open. Yeah, you don't *need* to be stressed, but you should be! Super practice, 100%, if you don't have some nerve syndrome by the end of the week you're doing it wrong. </mindgames>



AustinReed said:


> OMG It's tomorrow. I really need to practice pyraminx right now.


Meh, haven't touched the thing in months.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 5, 2011)

EPIC


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 5, 2011)

Results are now up on wca. Awesome comp had lots of fun


----------



## Adrian (Jun 5, 2011)

You guys should add 3x3 blindfold if there is another competition next year.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 5, 2011)

Adrian said:


> You guys should add 3x3 blindfold if there is another competition next year.


 
YES. I agree.


----------



## Me (Jun 5, 2011)

Had fun.



uberCuber said:


> ...and in case you care about 4x4, I'm not that good at it anymore


 
HA! I'll get you next time.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

Me said:


> HA! I'll get you next time.


 
k, I won't practice it again. That seems to work well for me.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 6, 2011)

Same with 2x2.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## EricReese (Jun 6, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> k, I won't practice it again. That seems to work well for me.


 
Wow wtf at your 4x4 results. I probably wont even be able to beat that at my comp i nlike 2 weeks, though I havven't really touched 4x4 in a while. Wut...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 6, 2011)

Austin Reed 2x2 what >_>


----------



## JackJ (Jun 6, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Austin Reed 2x2 what >_>


 
That's what I was thinking! Great results Austin! Easy CLL cases?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 6, 2011)

JackJ said:


> That's what I was thinking! Great results Austin! Easy CLL cases?


 
Don't know about the others because I don't actually know CLL (well, learning now, but didn't use at comp), but the second solve had three first layer pieces already solved, and CLL was R U R' U' R' F R F'



EricReese said:


> Wow wtf at your 4x4 results. I probably wont even be able to beat that at my comp i nlike 2 weeks, though I havven't really touched 4x4 in a while. Wut...


 
Lol and that 1:02 could have so easily been sub-1 too...I completely failed recognition of PLL parity  (not that it would have changed the average )


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 6, 2011)

JackJ said:


> That's what I was thinking! Great results Austin! Easy CLL cases?


 
Some were, yeah. I just went kind of slow to make sure I got the recognition down quickly. I'm still WTF'ing this day.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 7, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Some were, yeah. I just went kind of slow to make sure I got the recognition down quickly. I'm still WTF'ing this day.


 
Yeah it was crazy you were freaking out with the sub 3 solves!


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 7, 2011)

That last solve was the first time anyone clapped for me. I felt so special! 
BTW, I just got a 2.90 average of 5 yesterday. I'm also learning EG-1 now. *evil face*


----------



## JackJ (Jun 7, 2011)

That was CLL strictly? Wat. You sir, have potential.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Look out Dayyta!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 7, 2011)

am want scrambles pls


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 7, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> am want scrambles pls


 
For which 2x2? name the round and event i have them


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> For which 2x2? name the round and event i have them


 
I am assuming he wants the scrambles from 2x2 finals when Austin got his 3.03


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 7, 2011)

Final Round 2x2 Scrambles. Yes, these were CLL strictly. 
1. U2 R2 F' U R' F U2 R U2
2. R2 U F R F' R' F2 U2
3. F' U' F2 U' R F' R2 U R'
4. R' U F U F' R U2 F' R2 U'
5. U2 R U' F' R U2 R' F R2



liljthedude said:


> Look out Dayyta!


 
I have already beaten him. Twice


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Final Round 2x2 Scrambles. Yes, these were CLL strictly.
> 1. U2 R2 F' U R' F U2 R U2
> 2. R2 U F R F' R' F2 U2
> 3. F' U' F2 U' R F' R2 U R'
> ...



Let me rephrase myself, sucks for you Dayyta...again.. 
3x3 OH and 3x3 Round 1 scrambles please?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 7, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Final Round 2x2 Scrambles...
> 1. U2 R2 F' U R' F U2 R U2





Spoiler



2.84
x2 y F R' U2 R' U R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L





AustinReed said:


> 2. R2 U F R F' R' F2 U2





Spoiler



2.04
x' y R2 U2 R'
U F R U R' U' F' U





AustinReed said:


> 3. F' U' F2 U' R F' R2 U R'





Spoiler



3.33
z2 U F2 R' U R' U' R U R'
U2 R U2 R2' F R F' R U2 R' U





AustinReed said:


> 4. R' U F U F' R U2 F' R2 U'





Spoiler



2.69
x2 F U R' U R' U' R
z' x' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U'





AustinReed said:


> 5. U2 R U' F' R U2 R' F R2





Spoiler



2.27
y F2 U R U' R2 U R' U' R' F R F' U2 (one-looked)



2.84, (2.04), (3.33), 2.69, 2.27 = 2.60 

What did you do for the third? After solving I went back and I couldn't find anything sub 2.5-able for me, really.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 7, 2011)

nlCuber I cant get your solution for the second one to work.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

Me neither. Someone's lying.  
I can't remember the third one. I'll work it out now.
EDIT: found it. 
y' x' 
U R' U' R 
L' U' L U L' U' L 
U2' 
R U2' R' U2' R' F R F' U2' 

I held it from a different angle though so no AUF was needed.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry, changed x2 to x'.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

Holy crap. That second one would've been even more awesome!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 8, 2011)

liljthedude said:


> 3x3 OH and 3x3 Round 1 scrambles please?


 
OH:
R F' L F2 R2 U R B2 D' B' L' U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D
U2 R' F2 B D' R D' F' L U' L2 B D2 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 D R2 B2
F D' R U2 L2 F' L F' L2 B L' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2
F B D R2 L' D2 R B R D L F2 D B2 L2 U D F2 R2 U R2
U F2 B R' D2 L' U2 D F L B' D2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2

3x3 Round 1:
U2 L U F R F' D2 R U' F D' B' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2
U R2 L' U' F' L F B2 L U' B U R2 U2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 D
F U R U R F U2 F' B' L F2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2
R D2 F R' D F R' U D2 R2 L' D' F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2
F B2 L' U' F2 B' U2 R' D2 B' L2 U' D2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

*Update!!!!!!* 
Ryan mentioned that if conditions are right, we will have an "Arizona Winter" competition.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 8, 2011)

Dude we better man! I loved that competition so much!


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah, it was pretty fun.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 8, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> *Update!!!!!!*
> Ryan mentioned that if conditions are right, we will have an "Arizona Winter" competition.


 
hopefully its during my winter break so i can go. Though i will have wrestling but i think i can sut 1 day to come to this again!


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 9, 2011)

It will most likely be during mid-December. I think that's what fits peoples schedules the most.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> It will most likely be during mid-December. I think that's what fits peoples schedules the most.


 well lets just see it cant be after the 21st the world will be blown up!


----------



## JyH (Jun 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> well lets just see it cant be after the 21st the world will be blown up!


 
:fp
2012, not 2011.


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> :fp
> 2012, not 2011.


More like never.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 11, 2011)

JyH said:


> :fp
> 2012, not 2011.


 
haha wow i fail at life! :fp


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> *Update!!!!!!*
> Ryan mentioned that if conditions are right, we will have an "Arizona Winter" competition.


 
This would be awesome


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 11, 2011)

Uh...yeah??!!


----------



## Adrian (Jun 11, 2011)

If it happens, will it probably be in phoenix again?


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 11, 2011)

Most likely, yeah.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 4, 2011)

Did I ever tell you all that I missed my turn to Prescott and kept going all the way to Flagstaff till I realized it that I wasn't in the right place? Got home so late. Sucks right?


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 17, 2011)

Is there any news on a Winter Arizona open?


----------



## liljthedude (Aug 18, 2011)

I wanna go. Not news or anything.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 18, 2011)

liljthedude said:


> I wanna go. Not news or anything.


 
Umm. Wat. Bump much? 
I'll talk to Ryan. I'll keep ya guys updated.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 21, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Umm. Wat. Bump much?
> I'll talk to Ryan. I'll keep ya guys updated.


 
yeah i had to bump it though see what you can do thanks!


----------

